# Wendy Mcready



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just like to say good luck to Wendy who is competing this weekend, at the Atlantic City Pro show.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

photo with wendy from the pre judging no results yet

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome.. How did it all go ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Awesome.. How did it all go ?


http://www.musclechat.co.uk/rachael-grices-ladies-room/28422-british-boys-girls-weekends-atlantic-city-pro.html

wendy came 15th

xx


----------

